

6 Unusual City Maps, Locals vs Tourists - dohop1
http://blog.dohop.com/index.php/2011/05/19/locals-vs-tourists/

======
ajays
Instead of going to someone else's blog post, here's the original link, by the
artist Eric Fischer:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/walkingsf/sets/7215762420915863...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/walkingsf/sets/72157624209158632)

It includes a description of his methodology.

~~~
dohop1
Eric Fisher is fully credited at the bottom of the post, with links to him and
the photostream this is taken from.

~~~
albedoa
Woah, that information should definitely be in the introduction, as is
customary for blog authors who are presenting the work of others. I didn't
know it isn't your work until I read this comment.

~~~
dohop1
Updated the post, Eric Fisher is now credited both before and after the
photos.

~~~
enf
Thanks for the publicity!

~~~
dohop1
You are most welcome. The maps totally deserve the attention.

------
checker
In case you don't read to the end, more cities can be found here:

[http://www.flickr.com/photos/walkingsf/4671594023/in/photost...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/walkingsf/4671594023/in/photostream/)

Other American cities that I looked at include DC and Boston.

------
imr
Notes on Philadelphia: Most photos on the regional rail lines are by locals,
even on the northeast corridor. Tourists in Fairmount park are not making it
much further than the zoo and art museum, which is unfortunate because there
are lots of great areas north of that. I would have expected more activity in
both rivers due to the tours and rowing that take place. Penn/Drexel campuses
are photographed much more than the Temple campus.

[http://flickr.com/photos/walkingsf/4671522359/sizes/o/in/pho...](http://flickr.com/photos/walkingsf/4671522359/sizes/o/in/photostream/)

------
lostbit
It seems that locals at Berlin are not keen on taking photos of their own
city.

What's that area center-right in SF that apparently no tourist likes to go?

~~~
dohop1
Downtown Oakland

------
hugh3
San Francisco is the best one. The bright red of Alcatraz and the Golden Gate
Bridge combined with the deep blue of everything south of Market.

Sydney has me confused. Who _are_ all these locals taking photos of a few
major roads south of the city. Is that big thick one Botany Road? It's not
really worth photographing.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Tourists take pictures of public works. People take pictures of their houses.

~~~
hugh3
Ah, but this is nothing _like_ a population density map of Sydney. Sydney is
huge, it stretches way off in the north and west directions. What you're
looking at here is basically the areas immediately south of central Sydney --
probably only 10% of the population lives in that area (though admittedly the
10% demographically most likely to use flickr).

Besides, those major roads don't have that many people living on 'em.

~~~
enf
People also take a lot of pictures of local businesses, although looking at
Street View for that street that also seems a little unlikely. Maybe it is one
of those people with a bicycle helmet camera taking pictures of their commute
every day? I'll have to take a look at the pictures and check.

------
crocowhile
It would be nice if one could overimpose those graphs to a google map.

------
EventHorizon
Does anyone know what the blue/red/yellow lines represent?

~~~
dohop1
It is in the post, but blue = locals, red = tourists and yellow = unknown.

Data is gathered from flickr profiles of photographs taken in those spots.

